# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Robo's Dreams

## Robo

This is my journal, where my dreams are.

----------


## Robo

02.10.2009My first lucid dream  ::D:  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My little brother was acting strangely so I did a reality check It worked! I was lucid!  the first thing I thought of was OH SH*T I'm dreaming!Then I was launched via some spring mechanism through my walls Litterally THROUGH my walls, no damage or anything to the walls. and I had a false awakening.  I "woke up" and went downstairs to get on the internet. I searched for a reason I had been catapulted like that, Raven knight answered me via yahoo answers, or rather answered someone else, and I just read it, not sure witch. I then saw some disturbing things on the internet, then woke up.
Well, it wasn't very long, but at It's a start! I think it was raven knight because I REALLY like her assassins creed dreams and i have been reading every one of them I can find.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool.  Congratulations, Robo! That is a kickass dimension she goes to.  I think I went there with her once.

----------


## Robo

Thanks nomad, I wonder if it was a coincidence or if I somehow barely scratched her dream... I would think It is a coincidence. oh well, I guess I will find out if I ever end up on the moon  :wink2:

----------


## Robo

23.09.2009My first dream about Halo. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was watching/driving Dunno witch... A scorpian tank In third person assaulting a small covenant base.  There was one brute and two grunts in it.  A random explosion Knocked my tank upward, then a plasma grenade landed on my tank and blew it up.  After that, the covanent all thought master chief was dead.  A giant blue electrical ball of energy appeared in the sky and fired an electrical beam of energy at the earth.  

My dream then skipped to a space station where there where TWO master chiefs. one had a suit with glowing lights at the joints and every limb had a stripe of light that ran across his entire body, it was cool, but I didn't dwell on it.  We then got a transmission from the prophet of truth saying that now that master chief was dead, They would destroy the earth.  After that, a bunch of the blue energy balls appeared over the earth and fired at it.  

I then skipped to my kitchen.  I was writing a report.  There where four other people sitting at the table with me, writing.  My report was telling the covenant that master chief was not dead.  When I looked at the top of my report to review what I had written, there was a cool drawing of three space ships in space.  I looked down to read my report.  The scentances had jumped around. they still made sense, but they where in a different order.

The girl in front of me said she was writing to the covenant and said she was going to be in charge of earth.  I told her, "I don't think the covenant would let a human be in charge of earth."  She replied, "Ya your probably right."

I then woke up, but after I woke up, I heard a male opra singer sing something unintelligible, witch was very odd.
This dream was from a few days ago, but I felt like posting it.  It was the first Really long dream I've ever had.

----------


## Raven Knight

Congrats on your first lucid dream!  ::goodjob2::  It was a big deal for me when I had my first.  It was proof: I CAN do this!  ::D:  One thing that helps (not that I remember it nearly every time  ::embarrassed:: ) is to do a quick reality check whenever you wake up.  It catches those false awakenings.

Another person who dreams about video games!  Before I came to this site I used to think I was really strange for having video game dreams.  If we start dream sharing I can try to take you into an Assassin's Creed dream if you want.  :wink2: 





> 02.10.2009My first lucid dream  (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> My little brother was acting strangely so I did a reality check It worked! I was lucid!  the first thing I thought of was OH SH*T I'm dreaming!Then I was launched via some spring mechanism through my walls Litterally THROUGH my walls, no damage or anything to the walls. and I had a false awakening.  I "woke up" and went downstairs to get on the internet. I searched for a reason I had been catapulted like that, Raven knight answered me via yahoo answers, or rather answered someone else, and I just read it, not sure witch. I then saw some disturbing things on the internet, then woke up.
> Well, it wasn't very long, but at It's a start! I think it was raven knight because I REALLY like her assassins creed dreams and i have been reading every one of them I can find.

----------


## Robo

I would love to!, though I'm a little afraid that I might slip up and accidentally tell Altair that he is in a dream... I mean, what would I say if he asked about me for some reason?

I find it surprising that I dreamed about halo though, I'm not a huge fan of it, I almost never play it.  What I really want to dream about is being in a Megaman video game, I grew up on that!

Unfortunately I haven't remembered any dreams for the last couple of nights, I'm listening to the dream recall music again though, I kind of got off track, so I'm hoping that I will remember some dreams tonight or tomorrow night.

One last thing, if I happen to end up on the moon and find the tower, Will you let me In? I'll most likely go by Zack If I end up over there, though what is your timezone? or does it matter? GMT -08:00, that's where I am.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I would love to!, though I'm a little afraid that I might slip up and accidentally tell Altair that he is in a dream... I mean, what would I say if he asked about me for some reason?



When Altaïr asks about me I usually dodge the question as best as I can.  Or make something up.  As for what he would do if you tell him it is a dream, I bet he would simply say you're nuts.  I have talked to a lot of people in dreams and most of them seem to think the idea they are in a dream is simply nuts.  ::silly:: 





> I find it surprising that I dreamed about halo though, I'm not a huge fan of it, I almost never play it.  What I really want to dream about is being in a Megaman video game, I grew up on that!
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't remembered any dreams for the last couple of nights, I'm listening to the dream recall music again though, I kind of got off track, so I'm hoping that I will remember some dreams tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> One last thing, if I happen to end up on the moon and find the tower, Will you let me In? I'll most likely go by Zack If I end up over there, though what is your timezone? or does it matter? GMT -08:00, that's where I am.



I'm in Arizona, which is Pacific Standard Time right now.  It doesn't seem to matter when I dream with Nomad.  I don't think time is linear when dreaming as long as we meet in a common location in space/time.  And sure, you are welcome to come to the tower!  Look forward to seeing you there!  ::D:

----------


## Robo

Well then, once I start having more lucid dreams I'll try to meet you.  If Altair asks, I'm your apprentice alright?
Do you guys meet on certain days or just whenever you happen to be dreaming?

Dang I'm full of questions today  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks nomad, I wonder if it was a coincidence or if I somehow barely scratched her dream... I would think It is a coincidence. oh well, I guess I will find out if I ever end up on the moon







> I would love to!, though I'm a little afraid that I might slip up and accidentally tell Altair that he is in a dream... I mean, what would I say if he asked about me for some reason?
> 
> I find it surprising that I dreamed about halo though, I'm not a huge fan of it, I almost never play it.  What I really want to dream about is being in a Megaman video game, I grew up on that!
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't remembered any dreams for the last couple of nights, I'm listening to the dream recall music again though, I kind of got off track, so I'm hoping that I will remember some dreams tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> One last thing, if I happen to end up on the moon and find the tower, Will you let me In? I'll most likely go by Zack If I end up over there, though what is your timezone? or does it matter? GMT -08:00, that's where I am.



It probably was Raven Knight.  You are already beginning to synch up with us.  I love(d) Halo.  I was seriously addicted to Halo 2 and 3, but I had to quit because I was too obsessed.  I have just been wanting to play Halo again recently.

You have permission to share dreams with me.  You have access to the Tower.

Altair is a real person from another dimension.  Don't worry too much about telling him that he is dreaming, Zack-Robo.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fall asleep while meditating and I usually just WILD to the moon.  It seems that usually Nomad is either there or he shows up soon after.  If he doesn't show up then I can just continue the lucid dream on my own.  But no, there isn't a real schedule.  Just come to the moon.  One of us will find you.  ::D: 





> Well then, once I start having more lucid dreams I'll try to meet you.  If Altair asks, I'm your apprentice alright?
> Do you guys meet on certain days or just whenever you happen to be dreaming?
> 
> Dang I'm full of questions today

----------


## Robo

Wow, you have no idea how excited I am!  :woohoo:  man, this really makes me want to go now.  well if you happen to see a random redhead somewhere, tell em to do a reality check.  thanks  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, you have no idea how excited I am!  man, this really makes me want to go now.  well if you happen to see a random redhead somewhere, tell em to do a reality check.  thanks



Appearance is funny in the dreamworld.  You may not look like a random redhead.  It will just be a knowing, an understanding of energy signature.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well then, once I start having more lucid dreams I'll try to meet you.  If Altair asks, I'm your apprentice alright?
> Do you guys meet on certain days or just whenever you happen to be dreaming?
> 
> Dang I'm full of questions today



I am not usually in those dreams, but since you like that dimension, you probably will go there often, eventually.  

We have pretty much tried to share dreams every night.

I don't think Altair knows me.  

You will be whatever you will be.

----------


## Robo

ah... well darn, now that I think about it I might sometimes be blond now and then in my dreams... or maybe I'm just confusing myself  ::whyme::

----------


## Robo

06.10.2009Bike garage "nightmare" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was really odd, throughout the entire thing I was telling myself there is no way I could dream something like this.  I am not sure if this was a dream or a really vivd hallucination but I'm fairly sure it was a hallucination.  This took place about 1 in the morning.
A boy brings his bike into my garage from a bike ride, It might have been me, but It was third person at this point in time.  He spins his tires untill the force of the friction bursts them.  He thinks, It's no big deal, I'll just (I forgot the rest of the scentance) Then he falls over dead from carbon monoxide poisoning.  Then the dream repeated, but I was the boy, I tried to get into the house that was attached to the garage, but I fell over dead.  The entire thing seemed like some kind of movie or a commercial, it played several times. kind of creepy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> ah... well darn, now that I think about it I might sometimes be blond now and then in my dreams... or maybe I'm just confusing myself



The funny thing about appearances in dreams Robo, is that how you perceive yourself, may not be how others perceive you.  I shapeshift in dreams, but Raven Knight did not perceive me doing that at first.  Other people we perceive differently like the one I perceive as the Frost Giant, she perceives a Crystal Golem.

----------


## Robo

Well, thanks for clearing that up nomad  ::D:  
I forgot to listen to the Recall sounds last night,  ::shakehead2::  I remember scattered bits of dreams, but nothing I could write down.  Oh well, always tomorrow night.

----------


## Mancon

Keep dreaming! I will also soon join you guys once I am good at WILDing. I already asked Nomad  :smiley: . Unfortuantly, due to school I can only practice WILD on the weekend. :/.

----------


## Robo

Sweet! Se you in our dreams, eventually  ::D:

----------


## Robo

10.10.2009I FLEW  ::D:  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing some kind of paper Mario fighting game I have no idea why I thought this, it didn't look anything like paper Mario... I was in front of my fridge, I knew what I was doing because some voice kept telling me what to do next.  the goal of the game was to do as much damage to the enemy as possible.  I was supposed to open a box, I thought they where weapons I opened the box, and inside where breakfast sandwiches.  I threw the breakfast sandwiches aside, and started smashing things in the fridge that I thought might be my enemy.  eventually I smashed something that didn't feel right, It was some kind of Styrofoam box.  Inside was a miniature statue of Jesus, i felt bad for smashing it. when I looked in the fridge again I saw a bunch of statues that I figured where saints, though there was something odd about them, they had mermaid tails!  after a minute of staring at them, I realized that the mermaid tails where odd, I did a nose reality check, It worked, I was lucid

I figured I would start flying, It was as easy as walking I flew through my wall, no damage to anything, like my first lucid dream and things started getting fuzzy, I thought "I don't need to worry about stabilization, I read that tutorial" and things started getting clear again, though after a few seconds it started getting fuzzy again, It was a bit more difficult to stabilize, because i figured saying the same thing twice wouldn't work.

because of that I think I slipped into semi lucidity.

I felt like doing a face plant into my yard, so I did, I then had a false awakening, because I was semi lucid I didn't even think of the possibility that I was still dreaming then I woke up, and did a reality check, just to make sure.
thinking back I think saying the same thing twice probably would work, though a bit of confirmation would be nice  :smiley: 

and if you are wondering what tutorial I read, here it is, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?t=46571&

----------


## Robo

12.10.2009I spotted Nomad (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Everything was spinning and I was a bit loopy, I figured I was having another vivid hallucination.  I felt like doing a reality check, but I felt like I was attached to my physical body and If i tried to do a nose reality check I would wake up.  Most of my dream is a jumbled mess, but I do remember this distinct tidbit.  I remember looking at the forum, reading the posts, and one post was especially vivid, It was full of circles, it was saying, DO A REALITY CHECK!  I knew I couldn't though, but I was stareing at the text for awhile, It kept being obscured by circles.  at another point, I felt like I was in the tower, there where mattalic panaling, it reminded me of what a space station would look like there where some beds It must've been the sick bay I saw nomad sitting on one of the beds, he was wearing a white robe, kind've like an assassins,  and there was a woman sitting next to him, I couldn't tell if it was raven or Selene.  though the more I think about it, the more I think it was Selene. It didn't seem like they noticed me, they where talking to each other, then I left, I had no control over this, my subconscious was in control of my minds location.  I don't remember more about this dream, but I am happy that I got into the tower and spotted nomad.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 10.10.2009I FLEW  (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was playing some kind of paper Mario fighting game I have no idea why I thought this, it didn't look anything like paper Mario... I was in front of my fridge, I knew what I was doing because some voice kept telling me what to do next.  the goal of the game was to do as much damage to the enemy as possible.  I was supposed to open a box, I thought they where weapons I opened the box, and inside where breakfast sandwiches.  I threw the breakfast sandwiches aside, and started smashing things in the fridge that I thought might be my enemy.  eventually I smashed something that didn't feel right, It was some kind of Styrofoam box.  Inside was a miniature statue of Jesus, i felt bad for smashing it. when I looked in the fridge again I saw a bunch of statues that I figured where saints, though there was something odd about them, they had mermaid tails!  after a minute of staring at them, I realized that the mermaid tails where odd, I did a nose reality check, It worked, I was lucid
> 
> I figured I would start flying, It was as easy as walking I flew through my wall, no damage to anything, like my first lucid dream and things started getting fuzzy, I thought "I don't need to worry about stabilization, I read that tutorial" and things started getting clear again, though after a few seconds it started getting fuzzy again, It was a bit more difficult to stabilize, because i figured saying the same thing twice wouldn't work.
> 
> because of that I think I slipped into semi lucidity.
> ...



FACEPLANT?  :laugh:  This dream was so hilarious! I have had video game fridge dreams too!  I had a whole bunch of them for about two years.  They would be like this: I would go to the fridge, and there would be a screen on it of a video game. I would play the game, then suddenly the game had to do with food in the fridge, and I had to do stuff like rearrange the food in a certain way to win. Then, I would think how stupid it was, and how lame the game was, and try to eat something. At this point I would always wake up. 





> 12.10.2009I spotted Nomad (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Everything was spinning and I was a bit loopy, I figured I was having another vivid hallucination.  I felt like doing a reality check, but I felt like I was attached to my physical body and If i tried to do a nose reality check I would wake up.  Most of my dream is a jumbled mess, but I do remember this distinct tidbit.  I remember looking at the forum, reading the posts, and one post was especially vivid, It was full of circles, it was saying, DO A REALITY CHECK!  I knew I couldn't though, but I was stareing at the text for awhile, It kept being obscured by circles.  at another point, I felt like I was in the tower, there where mattalic panaling, it reminded me of what a space station would look like there where some beds It must've been the sick bay I saw nomad sitting on one of the beds, he was wearing a white robe, kind've like an assassins,  and there was a woman sitting next to him, I couldn't tell if it was raven or Selene.  though the more I think about it, the more I think it was Selene. It didn't seem like they noticed me, they where talking to each other, then I left, I had no control over this, my subconscious was in control of my minds location.  I don't remember more about this dream, but I am happy that I got into the tower and spotted nomad.



*WOOHOO! You are the first person that made it to the Tower!* 

(well, besides Raven and I.) I am going to put this in our shared dream journal! I am so excited about this, Robo!
 :woohoo:

----------


## Raven Knight

> 12.10.2009I spotted Nomad (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Everything was spinning and I was a bit loopy, I figured I was having another vivid hallucination.  I felt like doing a reality check, but I felt like I was attached to my physical body and If i tried to do a nose reality check I would wake up.  Most of my dream is a jumbled mess, but I do remember this distinct tidbit.  I remember looking at the forum, reading the posts, and one post was especially vivid, It was full of circles, it was saying, DO A REALITY CHECK!  I knew I couldn't though, but I was stareing at the text for awhile, It kept being obscured by circles.  at another point, I felt like I was in the tower, there where mattalic panaling, it reminded me of what a space station would look like there where some beds It must've been the sick bay I saw nomad sitting on one of the beds, he was wearing a white robe, kind've like an assassins,  and there was a woman sitting next to him, I couldn't tell if it was raven or Selene.  though the more I think about it, the more I think it was Selene. It didn't seem like they noticed me, they where talking to each other, then I left, I had no control over this, my subconscious was in control of my minds location.  I don't remember more about this dream, but I am happy that I got into the tower and spotted nomad.



Welcome to our shared dreams!  :boogie:   :woohoo:  Hope to see you there next time!  I missed it this time...  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Robo

::banana:: 
Thanks Raven, I appreciate it!  I hope to see you too  ::D: 

edit:  Thanks nomad -_-' can't believe I didn't see that enormous post that you made XD

and yeah I am really excited that I made it into the tower, I hope I can start being able to move inside the tower, I think I was still attached to my physical body when I was in there, so I Couldn't even do a reality check, but somehow I knew I was dreaming anyway  :smiley: 

just one step away from going on awesome adventures with you guys,  I am actually practicing the movements on some of the dream powers I am going to try and use.  (when no one is around, of course)  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks Raven, I appreciate it!  I hope to see you too 
> 
> edit:  Thanks nomad -_-' can't believe I didn't see that enormous post that you made XD
> 
> and yeah I am really excited that I made it into the tower, I hope I can start being able to move inside the tower, I think I was still attached to my physical body when I was in there, so I Couldn't even do a reality check, but somehow I knew I was dreaming anyway 
> 
> just one step away from going on awesome adventures with you guys,  I am actually practicing the movements on some of the dream powers I am going to try and use.  (when no one is around, of course)



What do you mean by "still attached to your physical body"?

Why could you not do a reality check?

I practice the movements I use for doing magic as soon as someone gives me an idea. I'm like: KA-BLAM! That would be badass! I am going to do that in a dream!!!

----------


## Robo

Well, thanks nomad, now I don't feel as strange  ::lol:: 

what I mean by still attached to my physical body, It's like a wild attempt, where the dream is the vivid hallucination and If I move I would break it off.  I guess would be a fairly accurate description

though I haven't had a chance to try to move yet like you suggested, at least I haven't remembered any dreams In which I tried.

----------


## Robo

16.10.2009Super Megazord Turtle shells..? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing the Power Ranger Megazord game for the Snes with my little brother.  At first we where trying to figure out the combos of the game, I was getting owned by the AI of the game Like I normally do in fighting games. so there where 3 fighters on the screen.  After a bit of that, giant turtle shells started appearing, they where great fun to kick around, like super mario bros.  after awhile of kicking them around, I woke up.
Now that's what I call a random dream  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

That's hilarious. I was just talking with my cousin a couple days ago about playing Street Fighter II on the SNES.

----------


## Robo

18.10.2009Raven and nomad and COD4, oh my (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep thinking about call of duty 4 and drempt I was in the game.  I was fighting a bunch of people with red headbands, I distinctly remember that one of them had a rocket launcher.  I must've gotten shot or something because the next thing I know is that I was laying down in a bed.  I could feel raven's presense right next to me, as if she where laying down It wasn't akward at the time, but I feel a bit akward now.  :Oops:  after a bit, A computer moniter appeared in front of me, nomad was communicateing with me via a chat program in the computer.  after some chatting, a strange loading bar appeared on the screen,  I assumed it had something to do with voice chat.  when I clicked on it, I went to an "installing"  page, I then went to the help menu and started poking around.  Eventually, some cool chimeing noises played as what looked like a top down view of the universe appeared on the top half of the screen, then I woke up.
from what I gather from this, I am now a patient in the sick bay...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven remembered the dream!!!

----------


## Robo

Yay!

----------


## Robo

20.10.2009Fragment #8, Nazi Zombies (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think this was a huge epic dream spanning multiple areas, but this is all I remember.

I was playing CoD 5 Nazi zombies on the swamp DLC map, I ran across the map, got into the building, then got owned by zombies from behind.  after that a teammate revived me, then I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 20.10.2009Fragment #8, Nazi Zombies (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> I think this was a huge epic dream spanning multiple areas, but this is all I remember.
> 
> I was playing CoD 5 Nazi zombies on the swamp DLC map, I ran across the map, got into the building, then got owned by zombies from behind.  after that a teammate revived me, then I woke up.



COD

----------


## Robo

uhh, I'm not sure what you are reffering to in that post nomad, CoD in my post is call of duty, that is a link to a post about controversial dreaming topics... I don't get the connection, sorry.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> uhh, I'm not sure what you are reffering to in that post nomad, CoD in my post is call of duty, that is a link to a post about controversial dreaming topics... I don't get the connection, sorry.



Dammit. that was a mistake. Someone else dreamed about CoD last night. I forgot who it was now... hmm... dammit.

----------


## Robo

22.10.2009Ghost soldiers from the ship (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was watching a squad of transparent soldiers walking through a creepy forest.  They saw a superior officer walking the opposite direction as they, they started chanting.  After they where done chanting, they walked right through the officer, I then learned that the squad belonged to a boat battalion In world war 1 that died when their ship sank.  I watched the boat sink from the inside of the boat as it lurched, must've been hit by a torpedo or something.  As the ship began to sink, I awoke.

----------


## Robo

26.10.2009Fallout 3 - tenpenny tower (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in tenpenny tower from fallout 3, there was a woman in front of me.  I asked, "do you offer any services?" She said something about being a prostitute, I said, "Oh..." then turned around and left the room.  outside the door there where two dead guards on the stairs, I wondered why they where dead.  I asked a frightened civilian why the guards where dead when I went downstairs, he said I had killed them.  I remembered useing a combat shotgun to kill them because they where in my way.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> 26.10.2009Fallout 3 - tenpenny tower (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was in tenpenny tower from fallout 3, there was a woman in front of me.  I asked, "do you offer any services?" She said something about being a prostitute, I said, "Oh..." then turned around and left the room.  outside the door there where two dead guards on the stairs, I wondered why they where dead.  I asked a frightened civilian why the guards where dead when I went downstairs, he said I had killed them.  I remembered useing a combat shotgun to kill them because they where in my way.  Then I woke up.



Fallout 3 dreams!  ::D:  I just started playing Fallout 3, so I'll probably start having some of those before too long.  Maybe we'll end up in the same place!

As for Assassin's Creed dreams, I expect more around the end of November because Assassin's Creed 2 comes out on November 17th both for the PSP (Altaïr) and the PC/PS3/XBox 360 (Ezio).  ::D:  The PSP version comes first in the story line so I will probably have more Altaïr dreams first.  :smiley: 

If I play them both at once I'll probably end up with Altaïr in my Fallout 3 dreams...  ::?:

----------


## Robo

haha, ya that would be weird to have Altair in fallout 3  ::lol:: 

Ive noticed that If I play a video game up until I go to bed I will dream about the video game I was playing

lets hope for more assassins creed dreams when Assassin's creed 2 comes out, the dream saga appears to be at a standstill for now.

----------


## Raven Knight

> haha, ya that would be weird to have Altair in fallout 3 
> 
> Ive noticed that If I play a video game up until I go to bed I will dream about the video game I was playing
> 
> lets hope for more assassins creed dreams when Assassin's creed 2 comes out, the dream saga appears to be at a standstill for now.



The current Assassiin's Creed dream series seems mostly tied up since the dream where I took Robert's dark crystal from him... unless you just want to kill some hostile Templars.  I bet there are plent of those still around!  ::roll::  I think the new games will probably inspire a new series of dreams, that usually happens.  And maybe cross-over dreams.  Those are cool!  ::D:

----------


## Robo

31.10.2009Should I go to church? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was In a very large building.  I passed a room that looked like a theater, I knew the inside looked like a theater but I also knew it was a church.  my dad said that we had to go to church, I said that I didn't want to. I wandered off.  I was then In a library that looked like the library of congress.  not exactly but it reminds me of it now that I think of It.  there where people with guns there, I knew that they where not there to attack me.  there was another force there that I could not sense or see that they where agenst.  then a firefight broke out.  I took cover behind a shelf. I could see the bullets going through the wood around me.  there was a ceasefire, so I left the room and went back to the "Church" I still didn't want to go in, I changed location
_________________________

31.10.2009Footrace In the sewers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was raceing my friend Alex through the sewer systems.  we where haveing a lot of fun. after a bit, she turned a corner and I went straight. I continued running.  after awhile Stephany shot out from another turn, I remember seeing her big smile.  I wondered where alex went.  then she shot out from the corner as well.  now they where both chaseing me.  I droped down to all fours and started clawing my way forward.  I started getting tierd, I remember thinking it odd that I was tierd, but I continued pushing myself harder and harder. then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

02.11.2009Dungeon crawl (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think this dream repeated several times, each time getting more vivid.  I was in a dungeon that reminded me of diablo, there was a big pile of rubble in the middle of the floor and several columns that rose up to the cileling.  there where a total of four doors, two on either side of the wall, past the rubble there was a passageway that lead to the right.  the doors where spaced rather far apart.  I went up to one door to open it, before I did though, I smelled lavender and gold dust, I thought that ment death waited beyond the door, so I walked away and tried another door.  before I got to it, it burst open, I drew my sword apperantly I have one at this point It was apperantly a claymore, but I was weilding it with my left hand.  I am right handed there was a blue ghost flying at me, I swung at it, but it dodged easily, I saw a black face, like you would see in a pumkin. Somehow I figured the ghost was no threat to me, so I sheathed my sword.  and looked into the room, It was like a laboratory, there where bottles and beakers everywhere, I checked on the ghost, It was resting on the floor. It looked like my blue microfiber cloth if it where taking the shape of a round object.  this was ridiculously vivid, I could see the little cloth fibers really clearly.  It looked harmless enough.  there was a person inside the room, but I don't remember anything about them.  I have this nagging feeling though that they shouted at me not to hurt the ghost or something like that.

----------


## Robo

17.11.2009The Battle (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on a ledge of to the side of an epic battle, The atmosphere was gritty, and everything was rocky and mono toned.  I saw an enemy.  I jumped down from my ledge while at the same time throwing a remote detonated sticky grenade.  I missed by an inch.  He started shooting at me, but he either missed or I dodged the bullets, now that I think about It this happens whenever I'm shot at in a dream He got close to the grenade but he moved away before I could detonate it.  then he started running away from me and got killed by another person.  I thought "kill stealer!" but I didn't say anything The person that killed him pulled out a minigun and said something like "EAT LED!" and started shooting at something behind me,  I then was on the opposite ridge of when I started, I must've teleported or something.  I summoned a giant worm from the rageing sea that was behind me.  the worm snaked up the mountain, it got to the top and roared.  It's hide was made of thick scales that resembled armor and it had 2 machine guns in each of the three corners of it's mouth, I started directly controlling it. I aimed at what I thought was sepoeroth, then thought better of it, I amed at his enemy but it was cut down before I could figure out how to shoot.  I aimed at a dog that was on the battle field, I heard "press X to shoot"  and I blew it away.  Just as I lost control of the worm, I woke up.

----------


## Robo

18.11.2009Shared dream wirth Mercidskye (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

   I was in school with mercidskye, she was sitting left of me, but behind a few chairs back in the row to the left of me. She told me to do a reality check, I don't remember what I did, 

I was dreaming.  I thanked her for making me lucid. we talked for awhile and she said something about haveing to go, I thought that meant that I would wake up soon too as she dissapeared.  I tried hovering in my desk, but it didn't work after sitting for a bit I tried pointing at people to make them dissapear, didn't work.  they smiled at me, thinking it humerus i guess.  I asked if they where real people, I don't remember their response, if they gave one.  

   I left the school and started walking home, I was semi lucid by this point, but still able to reason.  I tried super running, It didn't work out how I planned.  I stared running slower than I wanted, this agitated me, so I tried running faster, I started running regular speed, but not for long.  

   I met the shady guy that was hanging around my school a few weeks back.  he offered me an Ipod touch, I was skeptical, the itunes store password screen appeared, wanting me to put in my password, I said "keylogger" and walked away.  It appeared in my hand, so I threw it on the ground and broke the screen.  

I turned the corner to go to my house and did a nose reality check to see if I was still dreaming, I was of course, but now I was fully lucid.  I tried super running again but I heard someone yell, "Wait! Stop! I don't want to dissapear!"  It was a friend of mine or my little brother's, not sure which, I don't recognize who it was now that I think about it.  I replied, "don't you guys just get re-used and take differant roles?" or something to that effect.  He replied, "Only the Cabellas." I was confused and went to a different dream before I could respond.
_________________________

18.11.2009The Cabella's Family Attic (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a woman trying to get something out of the Cabela family's attic.  I had a suit that I thought, "it doesn't really work, but as long as an old man or a dumb child open's the door I should be fine."  A child opened the door and pointed at me, alerting the owners. A middle aged man Charged at me, grabbed me by the throught and lifted me off the ground.  he said, "You charge in here with no plan or powers trying to get that dusty coffin? FORGET ABOUT IT!" I think he doesn't want me in there and/or that coffin is important and something I should retrieve and open, I just have a feeling. then I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 02.11.2009Dungeon crawl (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I think this dream repeated several times, each time getting more vivid.  I was in a dungeon that reminded me of diablo, there was a big pile of rubble in the middle of the floor and several columns that rose up to the cileling.  there where a total of four doors, two on either side of the wall, past the rubble there was a passageway that lead to the right.  the doors where spaced rather far apart.  I went up to one door to open it, before I did though, I smelled lavender and gold dust, I thought that ment death waited beyond the door, so I walked away and tried another door.  before I got to it, it burst open, I drew my sword apperantly I have one at this point It was apperantly a claymore, but I was weilding it with my left hand.  I am right handed there was a blue ghost flying at me, I swung at it, but it dodged easily, I saw a black face, like you would see in a pumkin. Somehow I figured the ghost was no threat to me, so I sheathed my sword.  and looked into the room, It was like a laboratory, there where bottles and beakers everywhere, I checked on the ghost, It was resting on the floor. It looked like my blue microfiber cloth if it where taking the shape of a round object.  this was ridiculously vivid, I could see the little cloth fibers really clearly.  It looked harmless enough.  there was a person inside the room, but I don't remember anything about them.  I have this nagging feeling though that they shouted at me not to hurt the ghost or something like that.



A claymore! Awesome!





> 17.11.2009The Battle (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was on a ledge of to the side of an epic battle, The atmosphere was gritty, and everything was rocky and mono toned.  I saw an enemy.  I jumped down from my ledge while at the same time throwing a remote detonated sticky grenade.  I missed by an inch.  He started shooting at me, but he either missed or I dodged the bullets, now that I think about It this happens whenever I'm shot at in a dream He got close to the grenade but he moved away before I could detonate it.  then he started running away from me and got killed by another person.  I thought "kill stealer!" but I didn't say anything The person that killed him pulled out a minigun and said something like "EAT LED!" and started shooting at something behind me,  I then was on the opposite ridge of when I started, I must've teleported or something.  I summoned a giant worm from the rageing sea that was behind me.  the worm snaked up the mountain, it got to the top and roared.  It's hide was made of thick scales that resembled armor and it had 2 machine guns in each of the three corners of it's mouth, I started directly controlling it. I aimed at what I thought was sepoeroth, then thought better of it, I amed at his enemy but it was cut down before I could figure out how to shoot.  I aimed at a dog that was on the battle field, I heard "press X to shoot"  and I blew it away.  Just as I lost control of the worm, I woke up.



Summoning a giant worm! Badass!





> 18.11.2009Shared dream wirth Mercidskye (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
>    I was in school with mercidskye, she was sitting left of me, but behind a few chairs back in the row to the left of me. She told me to do a reality check, I don't remember what I did, 
> 
> I was dreaming.  I thanked her for making me lucid. we talked for awhile and she said something about haveing to go, I thought that meant that I would wake up soon too as she dissapeared.  I tried hovering in my desk, but it didn't work after sitting for a bit I tried pointing at people to make them dissapear, didn't work.  they smiled at me, thinking it humerus i guess.  I asked if they where real people, I don't remember their response, if they gave one.  
> 
>    I left the school and started walking home, I was semi lucid by this point, but still able to reason.  I tried super running, It didn't work out how I planned.  I stared running slower than I wanted, this agitated me, so I tried running faster, I started running regular speed, but not for long.  
> ...



Oo! Open the coffin, Robo!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Who is mercidskye?

----------


## Robo

Mercidskye is someone I met in the MMO mabinogi, she doesn't have an account here at dreamviews, but I am hoping she will make one.

also, I think I am starting to get the hang of dreaming, I went through a hump where I didn't really feel like trying to remember my dreams, that's why Ive been inactive, but my dreams have become more vivid as of late so I will be posting them here on dreamviews

I definitely want to try to open that coffin, I really think it might be important.

And thanks for the reply nomad  ::D:

----------


## Robo

20.11.2009I think I have met my dream guide, Genjen (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream happened several weeks ago, but I didn't write it down.
________

I was animateing a movie in flash, I was working on a charactor design based off the gunner from the game Dungeon Fighter.  While working on the wireframe of him, He started spinning and shooting his dual pistols.  I continued drawing him, when I finished, he almost jumped out of the screen, then I woke up.  I felt like I had met my dream guide, While awake, I asked myself, not expecting a reply, "What is your name?"  I immidiately got a rely in my mind, "Genjen".
Here is a picture of the gunner.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Badass. He is your Dream Guide, and he is a real person. Next time you see him, ask him to bring you to the Moon.

----------


## Robo

wait, Genjen is a real person? Ive never heard of him, Can you give me a brief description of who he is?
and unfortunately, I haven't remembered seeing him for a week to a week and a half, so I'm not sure what to think...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> wait, Genjen is a real person? Ive never heard of him, Can you give me a brief description of who he is?
> and unfortunately, I haven't remembered seeing him for a week to a week and a half, so I'm not sure what to think...



Sounds like a real person to me. No, I cannot give you a brief description of who he is. I don't know him, you do.

----------


## Robo

Oh, I just assumed that he was some famous person in real life when you said he was a real person, Sorry, my mistake haha.

anyway, for last night's dream,

21.11.2009My computer and the forest (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep tonight trying to picture my dream guide, Genjen and the Cabella's attic, where I know the Chest/coffin is, I fell asleep and didn't remember my dreams, I woke up early enough to go back to sleep, I went back to bed, and remembered this dream when I woke up.

My computer was broken, It had a gaping hole in the bottom, though every other scene in the dream, the hole was another moniter that displayed the windows 98 startup screen.  I was trying to fix it, but I couldn't figure it out.  I tried plugging in a lose cable, but It didn't work.  Somehow I got in troble and I had to talk to my teacher, I'll refer to him as Mr. M.  We went for a drive to discuss what I did wrong, I don't remember what was said.  the drive lasted for about 30 minutes to an hour, just him talking to me at first, the road was perfect driving condition, but as the trip progressed, the roads got wet and almost oily, Mr. M didn't seem to notice.  I told him several times that we should pull over, but he just ignored me and kept talking about my bad behavior or something.  he finally tried to pull over, but Mr. M lost control of the car.  We went off the road and landed on a log that was on it's side.  The log snapped in half, Mr mills unbuckled his seat belt and jumped out of the car, I followed in suit.  The next thing I remember is sliding down a hill, jumping from log to log, feeling badass, almost like a ninja, while slideing down a hill. Mr M had gotten a rope around his neck and was being pulled down the hill by a log that had the same rope around it.  I quickly pulled out a pocket knife, and in the same movement, cut the rope that was pulling him.  His head became deformed from the half of the rope that was still around his head, I saw that his teeth had turned razor sharp, and his face almost swallowed itself at the bridge of the nose.  He must've died, though I didn't really think about it at the time.  

I started walking into the forest, but then I thought better of it, and started walking back in the direction of the highway.  a red car drove by, I wondered if I should try to flag them down, I thought, no, hitchhiking is a bad idea.  so I followed the road in the direction that the car was moving, to the right of where I was standing.  Not long after I saw two people walking in the same direction as me, a man and a woman.

the woman was holding a baby, I noticed they where being followed by two red bears, I said, "you do know that there are two bears right behind you, right?" they seemed slightly alarmed at this, I ducked behind a corner so the bears didn't see me or something, I think the people just stood there.  somehow we got around the bears and started walking down the road in the direction I was going. My main goal was to get the baby out of danger.  

while we where walking, i looked at the woman and baby to make sure they where alright, the woman had tied strings to the baby and was using him like a flying puppet, I got the feeling she thought bears didn't eat flying things. I rolled my eyes at her stupidity.  eventually we got to a roadside rest stop, the bears had been following us the whole time, I somehow knew if we had been running then they would have attacked us.  We went inside the rest stop, there where two entrances, one in the front and one in the back, we went inside, the man went to guard the back entrance, I didn't see him again.  I checked on the woman, she was takeing a shower, "Wtf?" I thought, and then I saw the bear opposite her It was one of those fancy public showers with multiple shower heads, He was takeing a shower too, "WTF?!" I thought again, and then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

22.11.2009Fragment#9 Nomad meets me. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Before I went to sleep, I asked my dream guide to help me be lucid in my dream, to get to the tower, and to meet Nomad and Raven.  I'm not sure If this is normal, but he replied yes yeah alright, or something to that effect, I don't remember his exact words. I am almost positive I was lucid for at least some of this dream though.

I am in a grassy area, Possibly the biodome. There is a line of people in front of me, I think Vegita was in there somewhere

Missing time?

Nomad is in front of me, he said "I know you from somewhere don't I?" I replied, "I'm Robob" that's my name In mabinogi, so I mustve been confused. He said, "Oh yeah!" or something simmaler. there was much more to this dream, I remember remembering it, but I didn't think to go over it in my head after I woke up, and it faded away very quickly, unfortunately

----------


## Robo

29.11.2009The Church (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the run from the church, They captured me, put me in a box, and threw the box with me in it into the ocean south of Africa.  I desperately tried to find a way out as the water filled the coffin, somehow I phoned the authorities "I'm in the southern waters, HELP!" or something to that affect.  The church didn't like that and picked me up in a submarine

Missing time?

I am trapped in a room with a woman I don't know and an Igor-like creature.  The Igor is guarding us, but he is also working on a submarine within the submireine the submarine we are in is incredibly large, an underwater mobile fortress.  He is working on it right outside the submarine.  we wait, for a long time, It felt like weeks, I don't remember what happened in that time other than I became friends with the woman and the Igor starts to trust us.  at some point I ask the Igor for some crystals.  He tosses a handful down to me, (He is on a platform above me)  I started picking them up.  They are white clear dice, 12 or 20 sided, the numbers are larger than the sides on the dice, and they seem to be random.  I looked at the doorway, the woman is standing there, the Igor is there too, I could tell she was trying to figure out how to get past the barrior on the door.  

I lost control of by dream body, even though I wasn't lucid, and walked right through where the barrior should've been, even though I didn't see it or sense it, then I walked back into the room, I regained control of my dream body and, surprised, I run out of the room, to the exit.  to my dismay, there are people at the top of the stairs to the exit, they wanted me to escape,  everyone was cheering that the had "found" me, that pissed me off. I noticed civilians in the crowd, so I knew the church wouldn't try anything.  I changed my walking pattern to indicate that I was pissed.  the cheering continued.  I spit out the taffy that I apparently had in my mouth, and shook a civilians hand, after all, I wasn't mad at the civilians, the cheering continued.  I then got up on some kind of pedistle and yelled, "THE CHURCH SAVED ME!? THEY WHERE THE ONES WHO TRAPPED ME IN THAT BASEMENT TO BEGIN WITH!" the cheering stopped.  The priest walked out, the man behind everything.  I noticed my parents where in the crowd somewhere.  I glared at the priest, It didn't fase him. I didn't attack him, even though I wanted to, I also didn't want to be a violent person.  He started preaching something I thought was BS, then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

I think there's something up, I just have a feeling.

I haven't been able to talk to Genjen for awhile, at least a week, more I think, and I haven't even had a fragment dream for awhile. I hope it's just paranoia, but since I've been to the moon at least once I can't help but think that maybe those remote viewing Templars have something to do with it.

I just wanted to post this as an update because I haven't been posting anything recently.

----------


## Robo

14.12.2009Parasites? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my kitchen, there was a girl there.  I sensed some sort of parasite at the base of her spine, then I sensed a parasite at the base of my spine, my alarm rang and I woke up.

----------


## Robo

16.12.2009Feild trip (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on a school feild trip, the vehicle I was riding in kept changing from a bus, to walking, to a car.  We passed burger king and four kids on the bus started yelling at the store about how bad the food is for you, then an old lady on the bus threw a snowball at the store.  we then passed my friend's house and turned the corner.  We where still driving when my mom yelled up the stairs to get up, waking me up.
Also, I think I was just paranoid.

----------


## Robo

21.12.2009Shared dream with Raven Night? The Void Between universes or just sleep paralysis? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Raven was In a room with a big stack of money and a really short guy.  She punched the short guy and he started bouncing around every which way like a pinball.  I opened the door to the room.  I think I was some kind of wolf man for some odd reason.  But someone was in my way, they seemed hostile, and I didn't want a fight.  I left, now a bit mad.  I jumped and started flying straight upwards, the sky had a thick sheet of ice on it, I felt like going to another universe, so I plowed through the ice.  At amazing speed I might add  

Eventually I broke through.  What I saw was nothing.  nothing but white.  then everything turned black.  But I wasn't awake I became fully lucid.  I felt like I was drifting.  I panicked, I have read about the void between universes, and how people can get trapped in there if they are not careful.  I tried flailing my arms and legs, but I was paralyzed.  "SHIT SHIT SHIT!"  I cursed, "I want to go back, I want to go back!" then I heard my dog squeaking.  It was dreaming too apparently. I was relieved to wake up, there was a moment when I thought I might not,  then I woke up.  Definitely the scariest dream I have ever had.

----------


## Robo

I tried to meet up with Raven Night like I have been trying for the last couple nights, but It didn't work i guess. I have been trying to meet up with her or nomad, but I guess I have been doing it the wrong way or something, it would probably be easier to meet up with her or nomad if I let them know I am trying rather than trying to show up unannounced.

12.01.2010Avatar (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I watch a man as a crowd watches a movie, unable to interact with the charactors onscreen.  He is doing a scouting run through a forest when he hears a woman crying.  the woman appears stuck in a tree. he helps her down.  back at his camp, a small, one person settlement overlooking a cliff face, he gives her a few coins for her trouble.  she accidentally drops one and chases after it, she almost falls of the cliff.  she is stunned by the expanse of wilderness she can see.  the look in her eyes change, she has a vision of what this man will bring.

"I'm sorry" she says. she pulls a gun on him.  Realiseing he is in danger he pulls his knife, the only weapon within reach.  She fires two shots, he dodges both, the background changes to riseing energy, I think, "man that effect is cheesy..."  he charges her, disarms her and holds her at gunpoint.  he doesn't want to pull the trigger, she stabbs his stomach and runs the knife up to his mid-chest

He smiles "the power of 21st century technology."  but he knows he can't take another hit like that, his armor saved him once, but now it had a large tear, almost innifective.  the bluff pays off, he is able to back her into a corner and question her. but before he gets an answer, everything suddenly adopts a pink hue, he is tied up on the back of a giant slug about the size of a man, and she has a slug next to her.  the slug inches to his main base, inch by inch.  he gets to his base.  sees his commanding officer, then I wake up.

----------


## Robo

Tonight I got a strong Urge to try and help X, from the mega man X series of video games, unfortunately, I didn't end up where I wanted to go, not that I remembered it once I got into my dream

13.01.2010Boreing world of warcraft dream. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing World of warcraft, my charactor was in ironforge, I was trying to learn dwarvish, haveing a heck of a time, because my charactor was already a dwarf, so it would translate the dwarven before the text reached my eyes.

Then I decided to play some PVP, I was defending a resourse point, I kept getting attacked for no apperant reason, I turned to face the attacker but I was out of range.  I was takeing quite a bit of damage, so I used a healing spell, this lowered the amount of damage per second I was takeing, but my health was still lowering.  so I typed "heal" to alert a nearby healer of my need.

my computer shut off. I noticed that the room around me was very dark, but I could still see the power cable, it was unplugged, so I plugged it back in.

back in the game, I noticed that I was logged out. I logged back in, tried to learn dwarvish again, got boerd and woke up.
well, at least I got into the same genre of dream I wanted  :smiley:

----------


## Robo

20.01.2010English (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my best friend C where talking about dreams yesterday, and I think we where going to try and have a shared dream I am not 100% sure if this was actually him, I didn't sense any kind of energy from him, so I Don't think it was him, but I will ask him today.
I am sitting in my desk in English, one seat behind the front, middle row. D is in front of me, happy and laughing, C is to the left of me, with a serous look on his face.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream of you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 21.12.2009Shared dream with Raven Night? The Void Between universes or just sleep paralysis? (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Raven was In a room with a big stack of money and a really short guy.  She punched the short guy and he started bouncing around every which way like a pinball.  I opened the door to the room.  I think I was some kind of wolf man for some odd reason.  But someone was in my way, they seemed hostile, and I didn't want a fight.  I left, now a bit mad.  I jumped and started flying straight upwards, the sky had a thick sheet of ice on it, I felt like going to another universe, so I plowed through the ice.  At amazing speed I might add  
> 
> Eventually I broke through.  What I saw was nothing.  nothing but white.  then everything turned black.  But I wasn't awake I became fully lucid.  I felt like I was drifting.  I panicked, I have read about the void between universes, and how people can get trapped in there if they are not careful.  I tried flailing my arms and legs, but I was paralyzed.  "SHIT SHIT SHIT!"  I cursed, "I want to go back, I want to go back!" then I heard my dog squeaking.  It was dreaming too apparently. I was relieved to wake up, there was a moment when I thought I might not,  then I woke up.  Definitely the scariest dream I have ever had.



I have been to a white void and a black void. Do not be afraid. I need to keep up with your DJ, man.

----------


## Robo

21.01.2010Cookies in class (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in Mr. W's English Class, we where doing a class assignment, eating cookies.  there was a big box of cookies in front of me.  I didn't trust them though, I thought they might be dangerous, I wanted a penury butter cookie anyway.  I sifted through the cookies, but I couldn't find a peanut butter one. I was still sifting through the cookies when I woke up.
thanks nomad, I'll keep that in mind, and here I thought you had forgotten about me  :tongue2:

----------


## Robo

23.01.2010Fragments of meat, Woman at the tower? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragments of rotting food, flies, maybe corpses, I drempt of this for about thirty minutes if i had to guess.

Edit: I just remembered that I remember briefly feeling nomad's energy
_____

There was a woman on top of the, or a, tower, she had long black hair, I didn't recognize her energy.  She jumps to a midsection of it and inserts a blue, or cyan, unsure glass orb into a slot in the tower and jumps down as it violently explodes into a mist of cyan energy, the tower appears unscathed. then I wake upI feel as If I wasn't actually there even as I was dreaming this.

----------


## Robo

24.01.2010Succubus? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Just brief impressions of sex, I sense what I think might be a succubus on top of me, beautiful woman with horns, but an evil aura.  I don't intend for this to continue, I will stop it, if at all possible
I wasn't going to post this one because of the awkwardness, but I feel that if this is serous, people should know

----------


## Robo

25.01.2010Dream fighting, training (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I told the succubus before I fell asleep to leave me alone and find someone else to leech off of, I hope it doesn't choose someone in my family, this took a bit of effort, but eventually the presence left and I was able to sleep peacefully.

Dream 1

I threw a ring of explosive energy at the area around a deer, this startled it, it jumped, did the splits in midair, and ran away.  my opponent appears, I didn't sense an aura so it mustve been a DC.  we started flying and throwing energy at each other, or "Ki blasts" as it is called in DBZ, very Dragonball Z esque fight.
____

Dream 2

My mom wanted me to record my high score on "Video games" I played picmin for a minute, Just to make her happy.  I got a score simmaler to 1831, I thought about adding a 0 to it, so I did, 18301, but then I felt guilty, so I removed it.  
____

Dream 3

I was looking for monsters to put in my D&D campaign, i opened the monster manual and turned to a cat thing  with a ghost tail that allowed it to fly, It dual wielded some sort of scimitars or hidden blade/punching daggers.  the next thing I know, I'm in an Egyptian tomb, fighting 2 of them, I think that another one is coming, but it doesn't and I defeat them easily.  Then I am back looking at the book for monsters, I see some sort of black insect swarm, something like a cave cleaner, "it hides in your shadow until you die or go prone, then eats you" I also read that it gets +2d8 or something like that to hide, so it's hard to see it, then I am in a cave, something behind me, then i wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, man, you are really beginning to kick ass in dreams!

It seems Warrior Tiger also dreamt of a succubus.  Creepy.

----------


## Robo

Thanks nomad, that means a lot coming from you!  ::D:

----------


## Robo

Darn, bad recall day, I had a fragment, but I completely forgot it  :Sad: 

Edit1: also, I don't think the succubus has left yet, my room seems to have a sinister presence about it again, especially when the lights are low or off.

Edit2:  I had an urge to write this down, I was trying to move around that energy in my head, then I sensed a hand with painted fingernails reach into my head, I opened my eyes and there wasn't anything there, but it was really freaky, while I was writing it down, I mentioned in my head that I knew Nomad and the evil aura in the room weakened quite a bit, I found this interesting enough to write down.

----------


## Robo

28.01.2010Walmart bombs (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside of walmart, I remember thinking to do a reality check, but I talked myself out of it.  Suddenly, there where a bunch of people with assault rifles everywhere.  I tried shooting them with the assault rifle I had, but I couldn't aim for crap and the trigger was too hard to pull (dream drunkenness probly).  then the soldiers dissapeared without me noticeing, there was an old lady with explosives strapped to herself, in a car, I ran, found a pipe-bomb, ran back threw the pipe bomb in the car and then ran to my car. I heard her yell after me, "I'll just eat this too!" and I got in image of her putting the fuse in her mouth.  I got to my car and my cousin showed up, got in the car, and we started arguing about my mom having to drive, then I woke up

----------


## Robo

29.01.2010Conscious attempt to go to the moon, #1 -putting mount emily on the moon. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was laying in my bed, I got something stuck in my head, a word, It felt like it was spinning in my head, I got annoyed, I imagined that I was slowing it down with my hands, it worked, It slowed down and stopped and I fell asleep.

I was in my house, using an iPod app that said my friend was on a plane in the panama canal, I figured he must've been on a trip, or just come home from a trip.  I heard my mom talking and laughing, I followed the voice and found that she was talking to my friends mom I talked a bit, and then left, my ipod started working as a phone.  I started talking to some foreigner, I finished the conversation and walked outside,  the foreigner was passing by. we talked a bit more and I figured I was dreaming.  I did a nose pinch reality check  It was like coming up for air, everything got vibrent and had a blue hue for a few seconds.  I turned around, and wondered what to do.  I looked up into the sky and there was the moon!  I didn't intermediately start flying there though, I remembered that some people take the entire dream to get to the moon, I didn't want to waste a dream and not get  here.  I thought, "what would I want to add there?"  Then it hit me! mount. Emily! The mountain that overlooks my town.

The foreigner was still there, I asked "would you mind helping me copy this mountain?"  I sensed his agreement. we went to a better view with a cope other people, DC's, we started holding hands, but I recoiled, his hand felt awkward.  I focused all my attention on the mountain, focusing on it's curves, I yelled, "COPY!"  I felt a sense of loss, it didn't appear to have done anything.  I got distracted by something and started running after it, the foreigner chased it as well, I stopped, but the foreigner didn't.  I knew I wouldn't be able to catch up to him, so I focused on him until just before he was out of sight, I focused on teleporting to him, it worked, I appeared next to him  now that I think of it, I felt like something was suppressing my powers at this point, like a lock, or a dam that only lets a little out at a time.  I tried to go to the moon to see if anything happened, but I found myself unable to do anything other than walk and talk.

False awakening

I got up and started writing notes, I figured I should do a reality check after writing the first sentence, I did and to my surprise, I was still dreaming I was amazed that my dream was lasting so long, I could barely remember what happened at the beginning of the dream!  I briefly went over what had happened up to this point, and then continued.  I decided to start floating around the room, I did, I floated up to a window and saw someone on the other side, I did another reality check and noticed that my nose was a bit stuffed up, but I was still dreaming.  after a bit of effort to keep in the sky, I landed.  and found that I couldn't do anything but walk and talk again.  I went out to the deck and looked at the moon, there where two of them!  I wasn't sure what one to try first, so I just chose one.  I tried the teleportation technique, but It didn't work, so I just looked at them.  they where flat, like a painting, one looked like the painting I made of a planitoid out of spray-paint, the other one looked like stained glass, then i noticed some weird stained glass in the wall or something, hard to describe  my alarm rang, I figured that there wasn't any more I would do in this dream, so I woke up happy about how long it lasted.
this is a very big accomplishment for me, I think it is my longest dream I remembered ever!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! I had a dream of you last night! I am so excited!

----------


## Robo

Thanks nomad, unfortunately, I have yet to remember a dream since that one, possibly because I have been so excited  ::lol::

----------


## Robo

01.02.2010Q and dogs? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am in a relitivaly dark room, there are a bunch of small dogs in cages.  Q (or at least the energy signature I figure would be Q when I read Raven's dream journal) appears, snaps his fingers and the cages dissapear and the dogs start running out the door.  he says to me, "The dogs will be ready for your next dream" then he dissapears and I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 01.02.2010Q and dogs? (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I am in a relitivaly dark room, there are a bunch of small dogs in cages.  Q (or at least the energy signature I figure would be Q when I read Raven's dream journal) appears, snaps his fingers and the cages dissapear and the dogs start running out the door.  he says to me, "The dogs will be ready for your next dream" then he dissapears and I wake up.



WOW AWESOME!!!

----------


## Robo

> WOW AWESOME!!!



thanks nomad, a bit enthusiastic now don't you think?
no recall tonight, It seems I can never recall 2 nights in a row  :Sad:

----------


## Robo

03.02.2010Bad drivers everywhere, and adults acting like children (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the walmart parking lot, there here bad drivers everywhere.  Two cars almost crashed because they where speeding into the sam parking space.  I turned around.  there where grown men screaming and crying because their spouses and or mothers where taking them to walmart, they had to be dragged into the store.  I kept walking,  one woman was in her car, the car was on the sidewalk, she was trying to back off of the sidewalk, but there was no traction.  I went inside walmart, grabbed a box of oreos, casually walked up to my dad's cart, dropped the box into the cart and said, "Geez what's with all the zombies?"  referring to the screaming peope outside and the bad drivers. then my alarm went off.

----------


## Robo

04.02.2010Energy blasts and deamons with clay dolls (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment

I was fireing energy blasts from my right hand, like X does in the megaman X series of video games
______
Dream

I was in master chief armor,  It didn't feel right, didn't feel like me.  I was on a rocky outcropping right before a beach there was an odd red-orange creature running around, attempting to attach to my penis, I kept pulling it off, but it was persistant and discusting.  there was a model posing right off the beach in the water.  at some point the red-orange creature knocked over her camera and she started panicing, I got the camera, it was full of water, it was just a cheap throw away camera.  It looked like you couldn't see the photos untill you developed them.

Dream scene change

I was in school, I discovered I could travel through time and space I traveled to walmart (Probly a dream sign, I dream of walmart a lot it seems) in the era before windows XP  I set my laptop up so the screen-saver was running and it said windows XP four people gathered they asked how I got it,  I replied, "I'm from the future"  they believed me, I thought it was a bit strange that they would believe me this easily, but I didn't think about it too hard, I asked, "do you want to come to my time?"  they where enthusiastic I told them to all hold hands and hold on tight,  beeping started, I knew that meant I didn't have much time left before I "made the jump"  I told them to hurry, they had a good hold, but they all fell off before I got back to my destination, school.  I spent a bit more time jumping through time and space, then I did a test in school that made no sense, then I jumped to some Japanese anime thing.

  It seemed like all the girls wanted to have sex with me, after a bit, I noticed that they would all take a pill before they did, I didn't take much mind.  at some point, I went into third person there where two girls there, then a Blast of white energy, with a blue outline engulfed the girls, when the energy stopped, the girls where nothing more than clay in humanoid form, I somehow knew that the energy came from some samurai.

the orange-red creature from before appeared at the clay slabs, it seemed sad and angry it said "DANGET my best clay dolls!"

I suddenly realized that the women from before where all clay dolls, then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

08.02.2010Flying through the air as a ball, possible contact with nomad? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment

I remember being kicked between two DC's as a ball, It was fun.

I think I remember nomad's energy, though it might just be wishful thinking.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 08.02.2010Flying through the air as a ball, possible contact with nomad? (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Fragment
> 
> I remember being kicked between two DC's as a ball, It was fun.
> 
> I think I remember nomad's energy, though it might just be wishful thinking.



Probably not. What I have discovered is every time I doubt about dream sharing, I am wrong. HAHAHA. I can't even count the times where I thought I saw someone, then, I thought I made it up or whatever, only to see my appearance in their DJ, and me remembering the same dream.

Of course, all parties don't always remember.

----------


## Robo

Yeah, I've noticed that whenever I doubt it, It didn't happen.

----------


## Robo

09.02.2010Darn, forgot mah snuggeh (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I got out of bed and put my cloths on, then I walked to school.  I was almost there when I realized it was "would you still be my friend if I wore this day"  and I forgot to wear my homemade snuggy-thing.
Luckily It was just a dream and I was able to put my snuggy on before I started typing this

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, I've noticed that whenever I doubt it, It didn't happen.



Just release that doubt. Forget about it.





> 09.02.2010Darn, forgot mah snuggeh (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I got out of bed and put my cloths on, then I walked to school.  I was almost there when I realized it was "would you still be my friend if I wore this day"  and I forgot to wear my homemade snuggy-thing.
> Luckily It was just a dream and I was able to put my snuggy on before I started typing this



Cool. I would wear plaid. Lots and lots of orange and green plaid.

----------


## Robo

Haha plaid, that would be perfect

10.02.2010Fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I remember reading a PM from nomad about another forum member, unfortunately I cannot recall what was said

I remember flying through the air in some sort of travelers suit, i distinctly remember a money sachel, and I might have been wearing a turban.

I vaguely remember seeing Eizo (assassins creed II) and handling a hidden blade, wearing it?

I also very clearly remember seeing a very intelligent talking labrador retriever, It seemed to be doing something important in front of a house, I think it was talking to a cat, though the cat either dissapeared or went into the house when I approached the dog.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Haha plaid, that would be perfect
> 
> 10.02.2010Fragments (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I remember reading a PM from nomad about another forum member, unfortunately I cannot recall what was said
> 
> I remember flying through the air in some sort of travelers suit, i distinctly remember a money sachel, and I might have been wearing a turban.
> ...



Cool. Sounds like you, Raven, and I are all Assassins. That sounds like a dog of MoSh's. We are synching up more and more!

----------


## Robo

What does it mean to be an assassin?  

and I am ecstatic that we are syncing up, haha  ::banana:: 

anyway, my dream, and happily I have remembered at least a fragment every day for a bit now, so I am definitely getting better at dream recall  :smiley: 

11.02.2010Blockland (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a blockland minifig.  there where baseplates around me with buildings made of Lego.  there where baseplates in the sky with enough room to jet between them, so I did.  there where a few lego houses, but nothing special, then I woke up.

----------


## Portalboat

It seems like you got on the Dream Bus, at least that's what Raven's DJ says.





> ...I thought I vaguely recognized some of them. I was looking right at a guy who seemed to have *cybernetic parts* when he disappeared...

----------


## Robo

Well, If I did, I don't remember, darn...
Although due to nomad's dream journal, It wouldn't be my first time on the dream bus.

----------


## Robo

12.02.2010Milestone: Dream 50 in my dream journal (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing dungeons and dragons at my dinner table with some people, I was the dungeon master.  we where on the second dungeon in the campaign.  I decided to be a bit evil and threw their characters into a time warp.  I rolled the die and got the number "M"  I realized I didn't have the world map for the campaign with me, so I went up to my room and brought it back down.
I looked at the map, I saw kobold hall, where the first dungeon in the campaign, the characters had already passed it, I looked at the map a bit more.  I saw a port town with little people moving around on the map.  after a tough decision, I sent them to kobold hall, chamber two.  I saw a blue-white vortex of energy and I was hurled through time.  

I was in a large cave, I was sneaking around.  I peered around a corner and saw a well-lit, fairly large room,  there where several guards around the doorway on the opposite end of the room. I figured that I was no match for them with my current power.  I turned around  and was happily surprised, In front of me was an armored car with lasers mounted to it's sides.  I got in, reved up the engine and charged at the guards.  I drove past them and blasted them with homing lasers, the guards where knocked over, but not killed, I tried another pass, but I crashed into a wall.  the car was undamaged, but I lost the opportunity. I drove around for awhile, lasering the guards, and I discovered that I could charge the lasers and release much more powerful blast, even so, none of the guards died.

a voice came on the intercom, it said in a generic female intercom voice, "Attention, all nuclear powered vehicles will activate timewarp in 25 seconds.  I continued blasting for 20 seconds before I realized I was IN an nuclear powered vehicle.  I tried to get out, but It was too late, I went through a time warp.  I was in a forest, I noticed my health bar changed, I was surrounded by robot things, I thought they where hostile, but I woke up.

I was surrounded by weird robot things, I figured they where hostile, even though they didn't attack, then I woke up

----------


## Robo

13.02.2010Ally of a drawing, fragment of happiness (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am standing next to a beast. we are looking in the same direction, standing side by side.  It roars, it is as if we are facing a powerful enemy.
____

Fragment of feeling extatic and full of energy. it doesn't seem too far-fetched in my mind to have been on the moon bus.

----------


## Robo

14.02.2010Shared dream with nomad at the party (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am at a party, there are lots of people there.  I notice two people jumping on a bed.  Nomad walks in, he looks like a teenager.  I feel relieved to see someone I know.  I approach him, we talk a bit, but I don't remember what was said.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 14.02.2010Shared dream with nomad at the party (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I am at a party, there are lots of people there.  I notice two people jumping on a bed.  Nomad walks in, he looks like a teenager.  I feel relieved to see someone I know.  I approach him, we talk a bit, but I don't remember what was said.



Yaay!  I do look like a teenager. Well, I did until I was 28 or so.  I remember that dream. I was back in Tucson.

----------


## Robo

haha cool nomad, I'm glad you remember it, because I wasn't sure if it happened.

anyway today's dream is a neat one, or at least it was neat to experience.

15.02.2010Space, planets, and biomass (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was flying though space with several other people.  We where side by side with our arms locked. seeing the stars rushing by and the nebula was almost a euphoric experience.  we arrived at the dragon planet, it was engulfed in flames.  I heard someone say, "It's not worth my time to destroy this world."  we left, we where flying through space again.  we visited several other worlds that I cannot remember before eventually arriving on ninja world. I noticed my best friend C was in my group now, he had a steel folding chair.  he said to me that he wanted to see how fast the ninjas reactions really where. I thought to myself that he was going to get himself killed and walked way I noticed how much ninja world looked like my high school's band room.

I looked around and saw my friend T on a balcony, he was a ninja I braced myself, but was disracted by a biomass (at this point I think I just became a floating invisible consciousness because nothing affected me and I didn't affect anything else)  the biomass creeped tword the futureama crew (television show)  and they ran, everyone except Zoidburg and Fry escaped.  Zoidburg hooled up on the top of a flight of stairs and the biomass got him.  He got twisted up and absorbed.  When I saw fry, everything of him had been dissolved except for his head, and then his head floated away and was absorbed, I don't remember the rest of the dream, or I woke up.

----------


## Robo

16.02.2010Blockland dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I am a blocklander throwing red bricks around, I go into a Lego cave and throw more red bricks around.

----------


## Robo

18.02.2010Mario watching (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was above Mario, watching him go through a special course such as the ones you see on super Mario sunshine, he was about in the middle of the course.

----------


## Robo

01.03.2010Shared dream with Mercidskye AKA Natalieskye AKA Skye, oh and ryuzaki14 too (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The KKK was massacring everyone in the ton with spears, swor5ds, guns and chainsaws.  me, Skye, Ryuzaki14 and a dark knight (from mabinogi) where trapped in their headquarters, a type of chapel thing with a very high ceiling and a very large area.

The dark knight got tired of waiting for the KKK and went out to the town to annihilate them,  leaving me, Skye, and Ryuzaki in the building.  we realized that if he could get out, so could we.  We checked around the corner that the dark knight ran out from, there was a long hallway with a large coffin at the end of it.  ryuzaki went don the hallway to investigate, not long after I heard him running back and screaming, "RUN!" I peaked around the corner, the coffin was sliding across the ground at running speed, ryuzaki got back, the coffin slid between us and grinded to a halt agenst the wall, we went over to investigate.

I started readying the smash skill (from mabinogi) but before I did, the coffin burst open and a pig attacked me.  I heard it squeal as it smashed into me, I was stunned by the ridiculousness, as it was the last thing I expected, we finished off the big with relative ease, then we saw what I was more expectant to see, a white dragon! we wasted no time, I charged at the dragon and attacked with my dual swords from the front, Skye attacked with her dual swords from the left and ryuzaki attacked from the right.  Soon, the dragon was in dire straights, he used his breath weapon, I was engulfed in flames, but they didn't hurt.  emboldened,  I tried using a breath weapon, I breathed fire on the dragon, I couldn't sustain it as long as the dragon had, but It obviously hurt the dragon, It tried using it's breath weapon again, this time engulfing ryuzaki, I think he woke up, because he dissapeared.  the dragon tried using the breath weapon again, but I clamped a glass jar on his face.

The jar filled then overflowed with fire, the dragon, admitting defeat, lied down and/or fainted.  I looked at the bottle, then at Skye, then I dumped the bottle on her head, she gave me a strange shocked look and I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome. Are these dreamers on DV?

----------


## Robo

No unfortunately, I met them in mabinogi and they are very open to shared dreaming.  Skye remembers it and I think ryuzaki does too. At some point we plan on going to the biodome but I am hopeing tonight we can help a friend, also from mabinogi, out with se nightmares they have been having. I'll post any updates.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> No unfortunately, I met them in mabinogi and they are very open to shared dreaming.  Skye remembers it and I think ryuzaki does too. At some point we plan on going to the biodome but I am hopeing tonight we can help a friend, also from mabinogi, out with se nightmares they have been having. I'll post any updates.



Awesome. Have them post their dreams here, if you can. I can never get Angel to do this, but I dream with her every night! Oh well.

----------


## Robo

02.03.2010Fps dream with Skye (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wasn't able to help the friend that I wanted to help tonight, because I wasn't lucid, but I did remember fragments of a dream with Skye

Running around in an arena with Skye, multiplayer FPS style shooting each other.

Lazar sighted trip mines in the arena, but they didn't go off because I was invisible

_____

I was looking in a mirror.  I was a woman with thick long wavy hair that went down to my waste, I noticed that I was very hot

----------


## Robo

03.03.2010Pacman gift from mom (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

my mom had gotten me a present, a new game system with one built in game, Pacman!  the controller was simple and colorful, it had 6 buttons, up and down on the left, and left, right,  start, and select on the right.

the whole thing was a projector screen that projected onto the wall.  the "cartrage" was a 1980's arcade machine motherboard (a 1 and 1/4 foot square).  I set it up and started playing it without the screen on, the controller turned into a joystick without me noticing.  after a bit, I turned the screen on and pacman died in the game.  I played one more round of the weirdest pacman game ever and then woke up.
after I woke up I started reciteing a dream that I didn't remember having, so I didn't put it in my dream journal, but I wrote it down, it's from raven's perspective, here it is.

I was cooking eggs when nomad appeard, he said templars where after him.  I felt guilty for letting him in, but I knew I shouldn't be.  he said that they wouldn't be getting far with all the barriors that he set up. either he or raven (not sure, forgot) summoned a bunch of lizard things that stood on 2 legs about the size of a man and filled up the room almost to the point of not being able to move, then the recall stopped

I don't think this was my dream, my mind just went through this when I woke up, weird.

----------


## Apokalypz

hey mate, dream recall music? whered u get that?

----------


## Robo

uhh, I'm not sure what your talking about, I never use music to recall my dreams, mind elaborating?

----------


## Robo

04.03.2010Revolving room (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a room with 3 differant colored sensors on each wall and an entrance/exit on the fourth wall, I had a light gun.  the goal was to shoot the color sensor of the same color of the lights in the room at the time.  there was a yellow sensor, a blue sensor, and either a red or a green sensor, can't remember.

when I hit the correct sensor, the room around me revolved in a blur and the lamps changed colors, I didn't spin with it though.  after a few rounds of this, a DC came up to me, I noticed that there where tables and chairs in the room now, along with several other DCs, the DC that came up to me started talking to me, but I don't remember what he said.  I wanted to keep playing the game, but I was polite and listened until I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 03.03.2010Pacman gift from mom (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> my mom had gotten me a present, a new game system with one built in game, Pacman!  the controller was simple and colorful, it had 6 buttons, up and down on the left, and left, right,  start, and select on the right.
> 
> the whole thing was a projector screen that projected onto the wall.  the "cartrage" was a 1980's arcade machine motherboard (a 1 and 1/4 foot square).  I set it up and started playing it without the screen on, the controller turned into a joystick without me noticing.  after a bit, I turned the screen on and pacman died in the game.  I played one more round of the weirdest pacman game ever and then woke up.
> after I woke up I started reciteing a dream that I didn't remember having, so I didn't put it in my dream journal, but I wrote it down, it's from raven's perspective, here it is.
> 
> ...



That's really bizarre. I think what happened is you recalled a dream from what I call the Deep Dream State, when you are in a deep sleep, or non-rem sleep. Usually you stop having them a few hours before you wake up, so sometimes it feels like a far memory since you've had so many dreams since then.

You dreamt you were Raven, I dreamt I was MoSh. So weird!

----------


## Robo

Yeah, it was weird, but the explination makes sense.
Thanks Nomad

----------


## Robo

I installed the Linux Operating system on my computer, so I can't use the dream journal software anymore  :Sad: 
______
-Contract?-

I saw my name Robob on a contract/piece of paper, everything else on the paper is blurred.  
______


Since I woke up, Ive been thinking about the templars all morning.

----------


## Robo

I am in Zora's domain, Link is there in front of me, what I thought was queen Zora was in front of him.  He finished his business and dissapeared, I approached.  She asked me what my business was, I said, Ive come to seek your blessing.  She told me to approach, I did so, she told me to rest my head on her chest, I did so.  Then she told me to relax my neck and tongue, when I did, I felt my neck stretch and pop, then feel much better. I felt the dream starting to fade, I asked her, are you my dream guide?  I sensed that she found the question humerus, she replied, maybe then I woke up. I could tell that I had just met with an ancient being, that was very wise

----------


## Robo

Semi Lucid, Reality checks kept passing O.o

I woke up, everything seemed black, there was a greyish squiggle in the middle of my vision, so I started touching things to feel their texture and it became more vivid.  I crawled out of my skin, I felt like a snake.  I looked at my bed, I didn't see my skin, I figured I was awake, but I decided to do a reality check, but it passed, so I wasn't dreaming, apperantly (I really was.)
_______

I was wandering the hallways, doing reality checks every 5 minutes because odd things kept happening to me, my mom brought my dog to class, I shot a guy in a knight costume with a BB gun, I picked up a dog toy to throw it for my dog that was right next to me, but instead I held it in the air, looked in the air and yelled, MOON!  Nothing happened, someone walked by, after I had turned the corner I did a reality check, it passed, I wasn't dreaming Damn then I walked past a classroom filled with women

----------


## Robo

I was playing halo 3 multiplayer CTF, in round 1 I was playing on some desert map, there where large stone blocks that made up buildings.  The flags where on top of the largest structures in the area, we lost 0-5.

the second round was in the same map, but It was conpleateally re-skinned to a cool purple-blue scheme, we where playing agenst blocklanders.

they looked like this, except they had blocky battle armor

  Everything was happening so fast I couldn't think straight, flags where captured, dropped, people got into vehicles and tried to run me over, I dodged them every time though.  

I woke up when I heard an alarm and thought It was outside me, so I forced myself awake, then I realized I was at my grandmother's house and my alarm was at my house, silly me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream of a battle in the desert. We got attacked by guys on horseback in heavy armor. It started out at The Pyramids in Egypt.

----------


## Robo

I don't think it was shared, unfortunately.

----------


## Robo

I was in a bedroom, Nomad was in a sleeping  bag, I felt a bit awkward, I was completely non-lucid, I thought it was real life and was surprised to see him.

I asked him, "So, nomad, what is your real name? do you want me to call you by it?"

he replied, "haha no, Nomad will do."

----------


## Robo

I was at my house, fully lucid.  Raven appeared, I was surprised and happy, one of us suggested we go to the moon, we tried flying, I wasn't able to do more than get a few feet off the ground, even after trying to let go.  Then I tried climbing an invisible ladder, that worked after a couple of tries so me and raven climbed to the moon. 

By this time I was semi-lucid, so I didn't question the fact that I was in my town's downtown area.  Raven appeared confused, I knew which way to go, so I told her to follow me. We walked about two blocks and came upon my dad's old house, which I figured was the biodome.  

There was a party going on, so I rushed inside, I walked around for a bit and spotted my friend E outside, I rushed over to him and dragged him inside.  I then preceded to falling over, I couldn't tell that I was waking up, my eyes just popped open.

----------


## Robo

3rd person non-lucid.

I go down a manhole into the sewers, I am blasted with a cold blast, my arms turn into magma whips, my hands are still attached to the ends.  I deflect the cold blast.  I realize the cold blast came from 3 entities in front of me.  

Dream shift/missing time

I am eating ravioli with the 3 entities, one of them throws a ravioli at me, I disintegrate it with my new magma arms, then I realize It was overkill.

Comment
I don't remember any emotion in this dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Magma whips. Badass. I recently forged my left arm into an adamantium sword. Interesting.

----------


## Robo

yeah, I thought so when I woke up, thanks nomad  ::D: 

Semi-lucid

I heard a raven squawking outside my window, keeping me from falling asleep.  I felt like closing my window, but I was too tired, so I rolled over, the bird was about half as loud now, but still annoying.  I kept thinking to it, to be quiet, but It just kept crowing.  Eventually it stopped, and I started visualizing a castle, it looked like it as at least a mile away across a ravine. Before I knew it, I was standing on the far end of the ravine.  I jumped/flew across the ravine and landed in the entryway. There was an iron portcullis blocking the entrance, so I teleported behind them and proceded.  

The room beyond had a bunch of angry bats in it that where on fire.  I dispatched of them quickly and proceded.  The next room had large spiked ball/barrels, I couldn't tell if they where protruding off of something, or if they where just masses of spikes, probly the latter, they where dangling from the ceiling via a chain, and where slowly moving tword me.  The next room was about the same as the one before, except that it had a blue spike mass and a normal spike mass.  I walked in, messed around a bit, and walked out.

False awakening

I went downstairs and got on a computer.  I found a secret compartment full of fish bowl rocks, then the computer was a fish bowl, I woke up.

I also remember being a T-Rex fighting a couple sayans, I couldn't land a hit on them because they where so quick and I was so big, but I'm not sure where it fits in.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sounds like a bunch of crazy video games! You were a T-Rex? awesome.

----------


## Robo

Yeah, I know for sure that the bats where inspired by The Legend of Zelda.

----------


## Robo

I run into a church, It has white walls, almost like a temple. I am running from something, but I can't remember what.  I sit down behind a wall, I am safe here.  I start breathing, relaxing.  Every time I breath out,  a yellow 8 appears in front of me, I assume this is a healing point, and my hp is going up by 8 every time I breath out.  I finish relaxing and go downstairs in the church.  Everything past this point is fuzzy, unfocused, and nonsensical. Everything is darker outside, I remember seeing a flying mass of jet planes that remind me of the teenage mutant ninja turtles because I can see bandannas the same color as theirs attached to the planes, past this point I remember nothing.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Interesting. On the back of my card is a golden infinity symbol/8 AKA lemniscate.

----------


## Robo

I was in the old west world of red dead redemption.  I had just spent the day in a small town and was getting ready to move on, when a gang of bandits started blazing through town.  I realized in the back of my mind that a convoy mission started.  Two of the four bandits had blazed past me by this point, so I hijacked the third one to pass by me.  I knocked him off his horse without losing momentum.  I was surprised by how easy it was to get on the horse, but I didn't have time to think about it, the bandits would get away.

I pulled out my pistol and thought, ok, now it's time to figure out the shooting mechanic.  I pressed the left trigger on my xbox 360 controller, trying to aim down the sights on horseback, but I shot instead.  By this time we where racing through a wasteland, there where dead bushes everywhere, and not a living thing in sight, but I wasn't focused on it, just the bandits in front of me. I started shooting them, I shot to the left of him, then to the right, but I couldn't hit him, so I activated dead eye, with the left bumper, took careful aim, and POW, shot him in the back and he fell off of his horse as it kept running.  

The remaining bandits took a hard left into a canyon, I almost missed the turn, but I barely made it without crashing into the side of the wall. I shot again, accidentally shooting the bandit's horse, it tumbled, crushing the rider.  The last bandit was behind me. My horse galloped up a ramp, and we collected some conveniently placed med kits before veering off before we got too high. I jumped off the side and landed, I quickly turned around and saw the bandit continuing up the cliff.  I ran around and up the cliff again, and finally got him.  

A dialog screen popped up, It had the names of the bandits, that I didn't pay much attention to, what caught my eye was the fact that killing them was the equivalent of killing 3 tigers.  I dismissed the dialog screen and looked in the direction of the last bandit.  There where allies there now I looked  back at the direction I came from.  One of them said, If we here more famous, we would have bandits swarming us by now.  I replied, without looking at them, We'd better get moving  I walked down the trail and started in the direction of the town, when I realized just how far away I had gotten.  I attempted to call my horse by whistling, but It didn't work.  I turned back at my allies and asked, anyone know how to summon a horse? the just looked at me, with either curiosity for fear, I couldn't tell before I woke up.

----------


## Robo

Looks like I'm back to updating this dream journal  ::D: 

I was walking to school.  I had just figured out that if I tighten the muscles around my eyes, I can see stars, and when I look up at them, they don't move, so it wasn't an eye trick.  When I got to the street that my school is on, all of the traffic lights where behaving oddly.  I got a mental flash that I should leave, but I figured I would be fine, because this is a dream.  (semi lucid)

I turned and started walking to school again, but there was someone in front of me, I realized immediately that he wasn't a dream character.  I leaned on a traffic light and started smiling at him, he said that students should clear the premises, the traffic lights where acting strangely, and to prove a point, he lifted his leg in front of him and It rocketed forward in a horizontal pillar of flame, like the magma whip power and kicked a black demon blob that incredibly large eyes.  

He obviously expected me to fear him, or at least run away, I just stood there, unimpressed, and still smiling.  He asked me, what is your name?  I had to think, oh, what is my name...

he started attacking me, it caught me off guard.  I ducked and covered my head, a blue aura surrounded me, then the dream seemed to divulge

in one dream, he attacked me with a katana,

in another he attacked me with his fists

I remember blocking by using my fists in an x shape, and by transforming into a giant surikin, in different dreams.

He stopped attacking me after I blocked, I replied, my name is Zack, Robo, or hay 
(I had been watching a lot of darker than black, and hay is the main characters name.) whatever you want to call me.  Then I woke up,

----------


## Robo

Fragment 1

I was walking across my school, thinking about how I only enjoy multiplayer games when I'm playing halo 3, and even then only when I'm winning.

Fragment 2

there was a beautiful woman with straight black hair laying in bed, she smiled and shrugged at me.

----------


## Robo

I was fighting uluciora, (episodes 170-171 Bleach)  I was so powerful that I was toying with him.  He attacked me relentlessly, but he could not hurt me.  He bound me up and attempted to rip my limbs off, but they regenerated as quickly as he cut them.  His weapons included a cane, a magic sword as he called it, and a tail that he used as a whip.  The cane glowed bright as it took damage and got closer to breaking.  The dream shifted before I defeated him.

I was at a ceremony where a young uluciora was being asked what star he wanted, he said that he wanted a weak one, so he could... but he stopped.  In his mind, he wanted to nurse it back to health, but he knew it wouldn't go over well, he raised a boomerang, but I woke up before anything happened.

----------


## Robo

I was raven knight, the dream plane I was in had been taken over by templars and they where using it as a base of operations.  They where setting it up so that anyone who visited the area would die in their sleep.  I didn't like that so I destroyed the area.

----------


## Robo

I wanted to meet the girl again, so I focused on the feeling she gave me when I saw her in the previous dream.

It was pouring rain.  There was a building in front of me, It appeared to be a stop for people on the road.  I went inside.  There where quite a few people in there, one person that stood out was a girl.  She had short straight black hair that came to points near the front of her head. She had a stern look, and she appeared to be the leader of a bunch of near-do-wells.

I saw a target in the room and decided to do a little target practicing, I pulled out a revolver and started shooting at the target. After a few rounds, I got bored, the place had mostly cleared out, but the girl was still there.  I convinced her to go to walmart with me.

We got to walmart, so we started shopping and talking.  Eventually the subject changed to her life in her homeland, and she started crying. I didn't know what to do, sl I just let her cry.  I assumed that she was treated less than human in her homeland, and I didn't pursue the question further.  But It convinced me that she was more than just the leader of the freaks that follow her around.  After she was done, I felt much closer to her. We where done shopping, and started leaving, but we forgot the cereal.  We went to the back door of walmart, and for some reason used the back entrance, right where the cereal was.  We grabbed some and started to leave, but my alarm went off, so I forced myself awake.

In hindsight, I wish I had told her I was waking up.

----------


## Robo

I held the sword of perseverance in the school library, I added my own energy to it so that we could become stronger, the sword became visible.

Fragment

I was called to my teachers computer by my teacher, he said the book I just read was worth 18000 AR points, I didn't remember reading the book, and told him so, he looked surprised.

Fragment

I was holding a bag of ramen

----------


## Robo

I was going to a seminar, when I got there, me and the rest of the people attending where taken inside the building.  From there, the seminar organizers lead us into a giant spray paint can.  The seminar organizers then proceeded to spraying the spray paint can.  I could feel the pressure in the can letting up, and some of the people that came to the seminar where lifted off the ground and launched out of the can.  Somehow I got out of the can, but the doors where locked.  And then somehow I got past the doors and drove home. I spent a lot of time trying to get the people out of the spray paint can.  And at one point I remember getting a police officer.

(I woke up for a few seconds, attempted to get up, but I was unable, so I just fell back to sleep)

I was playing an odd game with stick figures on rooftops, the game gave me an urge to animate with flash.  I figured it would be easier to animate if I deleted everything around me and started with a clean slate. So I ran around my school, where this was taking place, deleting everything.  Walls, drinking fountains, plants, people, everything I could.  Before long, an emergency siren started playing, it told all students to evacuate the building, then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

I was hovering in the sky, there was what looked like Cell from DBZ in front of me, also hovering.  I asked him if he wanted to be my friend (O.o) he smiled and said, If destiny allows it, we will meet again.  he charged an attack, small purple spheres formed and I was blasted out of the sky.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven and I had dreams of Vegeta training us. Cool man!

----------


## Robo

yeah I read em, thanks!

----------


## Robo

I was in the middle of a canyon.  My friend C was there.  He had obtained the power of creation, and I had obtained the power of destruction.  His powers where materialized in the form of a flashy light show.  I joked with him and told him that his powers came from Imaaaginaaaation (spongebob reference).  My powers materialized in the form of ice.  I could freeze anything, and then shatter it to chisel out any shape in an object.  C created a large bolder that reached the top of the canyon, I froze it, then chiseled out a crude staircase, then I woke up.

----------


## Robo

I woke up this morning and laid there for awhile.  Before I knew it, images started appearing.  I was walking down the street outside the art shop.  Nomad passed me and sat down with his back to the building.  I heard the click of a lighter and I smelled the pungent oder of smoke.  I kept walking,  but I decided that I might as well say hi, I went back, but the dream dissolved before I could say anything.

----------

